# History of Muay Thai



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 16, 2002)

From http://www.americantka.com/mt3.htm


> History of Muay Thai
> Down through the mists of time from the hill tops of Northern China and Tibet the very first Thai people migrated southwards down to the warmer climates of the equator and settled in their fair and evergreen land there...........Ancient Siam.
> 
> The history of ancient Siam is as astounding and dramatic as the history of the beginnings of time herself. The history of Muay Thai is not just amazing but is sure to leave you spellbound. As many stories and legends that there are recounted across the years so to are the great deeds of brilliant warriors kings and their ever faithful battalions of ordinary men. Stories and legends that will enchant you. How brave men fought for their pride their honor and their country. Not ever forgetting the valor of Thailand's most trusty and sturdy friend , the Elephant. Many fought by the sides of their men and many shed their own lives too. The Elephant then is a true "King of the Ring". "Chang chang chang" sang the children of the past. And the men charging into battle. The legends of men fighting for their homes and their families. And some of these we shall hear.
> ...



There is more to the article...makes a very interesting read.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2002)

The site www.americantka.com has a number of Muay Thai pages including a set of photos of techniques. Interesting stuff.


----------

